# Evergreen Large Scale Siding, where to buy?



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi

I'm trying to track down some Evergreen Large scale Car Siding, Part Number 14601 (passenger car). I'm having no luck in Australia where I live, happy to order from the States if someone knows of a shop who stocks it.

Thanks
Alan


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Alan,

Evergreen has it available from their website. Good luck.









http://www.evergreenscalemodels.com...#Passenger Car Siding


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Alan, 
Not that I have been to many US or Canadian hobby stores, but I am not sure that I have ever seen a store carry the large sheets at all. 
I am sure that some must though, or can order it in. 
The Evergreen site says: 
"For a retailer near you, please contact us at 425-402-4918 or email to [email protected]" 
So, maybe start with giving them an email. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

David, 

I have tried ording through my local hobby shop, however the Australian distrubutor won't just bring it in, it needs to go in the next full sea container, which could take 6 months. 

Alan


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Alan,

I'm holding a large sheet in my hand right now......#14602, I called Evergreen and ordered this on the phone. I do live in the U.S. The shipping from Washington state to Burbank, California was about $10 USD. I paid $21.25 per sheet USD. The sheet is 12 X 24 inches.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I order direct from Evergreen and they quite prompt with their shipping. It seems best to buy a large amount of items from them as the shipping per item is much than ordering an item or two at a time. In other words figure out everything you need and order it all at once. One thing I like is that you can get shapes in 24 inch lengths which are not generally carried in the shops. Good luck.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Australia? You may as well try to get it from the North Pole at Christmas time. 
I asked a local train shop for some plain black sheets, It is like talking to a brick wall. They have none, not interested and my money is not in their till. 
We are expected to support local hobby shops but they won't even keep basic supplies for building which is not always convenient to get online for small orders. 
Wholesale Trains carry it but they never quote shipping or reply to e-mails so I would make up a reasonable order perhaps with friends and go direct. to Evergreen. 

Andrew


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Garratt on 05 Nov 2013 06:30 PM 
Australia? You may as well try to get it from the North Pole at Christmas time. 
I asked a local train shop for some plain black sheets, It is like talking to a brick wall. They have none, not interested and my money is not in their till. 
We are expected to support local hobby shops but they won't even keep basic supplies for building which is not always convenient to get online for small orders. 
Wholesale Trains carry it but they never quote shipping or reply to e-mails so I would make up a reasonable order perhaps with friends and go direct. to Evergreen. 

Andrew 
Andrew,

I have a number of hobby shops here in my local area (within 5 miles) and none carry the large sheets. I just wait until I have a large order and then order direct from Evergreen. They are very courteous on the phone and orders are shipped in a day. Good people to deal with.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I usually get mine from HobbyLinc: 

http://www.hobbylinc.com/prods/uq_evg.htm 

They seem to stock all the sizes. However, I'm in the USA so I don't know whether they will ship to Aus.


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

I sent an Email off to Evergreen to see how they can help, fingers crossed. 

Andrew, In my case it’s not the hobby shops lack of trying, it’s the supplier not wanting to bring it in. I feel a bit sorry for the shops because they want to help but their hands tied. 

Alan


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By steam5 on 05 Nov 2013 08:47 PM 
Andrew, In my case it’s not the hobby shops lack of trying, it’s the supplier not wanting to bring it in. I feel a bit sorry for the shops because they want to help but their hands tied. 

Alan 

I've had the same problem here. Tried to order the large sheets, or large strips, through the hobby shop but their supplier doesn't carry it.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Any retailer that is limited by their regional supplier is still in the dark ages and not really trying that hard. 
The customer can hit base with the source, order online and have delivered to their door. 
It usually needs be a reasonable size order for shipping to be cost effective though. 

Andrew


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Haven't had any love from Evergreen as yet... will send another email. 

I agree Andrew, happy to pay a cost to have the siding sent special order if the Australian importer offered. The hobby shop isn't perfect, they never got back to me, I had to continually call them every week for a few weeks. Really disappointing, my spending at that shop will reduce. 

Alan


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By steam5 on 11 Nov 2013 04:27 AM 
Haven't had any love from Evergreen as yet... will send another email. 

I agree Andrew, happy to pay a cost to have the siding sent special order if the Australian importer offered. The hobby shop isn't perfect, they never got back to me, I had to continually call them every week for a few weeks. Really disappointing, my spending at that shop will reduce. 

Alan Alan,

This info is copied right off their HOME webpage:VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV

*Telephone: *425-402-4918 or 877-376-9099
*FAX: *847-813-6330
*Address: *65 Bradrock Dr. DesPlaines, Illinois 60018
*E-mail:* [email protected] *International Inquiries: *For information on ordering Evergreen products in countries outside the USA, contact International Hobbycraft (http://www.hobby-exporter.com/) 

Your phone call to them should not last longer than three to four minutes to complete your order. It would be worth the few Australian dollars to actually call them. The lady that answers the phone is ALWAYS very helpful to me. The 425 "area code" is for Kirkland, Washington, USA. The DesPlaines, Illinois address MUST be the manufacturer address.

LINK: http://www.evergreenscalemodels.com/


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Gary 

More than happy to call, and generally do when it comes to credit card exchanges. However with day to day life its difficult to stay up really late or get up very early to call the USA. You're day time is my sleep time. Also email is fantastic to exchange shipping addresses, can't make a mistake in translating my Australian tongue. 

I have emailed hobby exporter, lets hope the can help. 

Alan


----------

